# 2019 Cervelo R5 Disk (team Sunweb)



## Aeolite (Dec 17, 2016)

Bike is almost complete. It just needs a 160mm rear disk rotor adaptor to allow a 160mm rear rotor and to trim flush the steerer tube. 

Frame 51cm
Dura Ace 9170 Di2 hydraulic drivetrain (50-34, 11-30)
Enve SES 5.6 disk wheels (25mm Conti 5000 TL tires)
Enve SES aero cockpit (42cm,100mm)
Bontrager Aeolus Pro saddle
Speedplay Zero Titanium pedals
Tune bottle cages


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Whats ur inseam ?


----------

